# McKenzie Pinnacle Targets Reviews?



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

AZBowhunt said:


> Anybody use the McKenzie pinnacle targets on their range? We are looking at ordering about 12 - 15 new 3d targets for our range. We like the replaceable mid sections on the McKenzies. We have Rineharts for our 3d shoots, but they did not last very well on our range.
> 
> What is your experience with the hard legs on the deer targets? Do they last? Do they fall apart? Almost looks like too many parts to stick together.
> 
> ...


If the Rineharts didn't hold up I would not hold my breath on the McKenzies.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i shoot mckenzies because that's what they use for asa and regions...but in my experience the rineharts will outlast the mckenzies by a country mile.


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

I have found that the plastic hollow legs don't stand the targets up very well. We use stands and had to drive stakes in the ground and wire the legs to them to keep them from wobbling. Maybe others are having better luck with them. Also on a couple of our new deer targets the heads don't fit well. No problems with the old style targets we bought , boar, bears


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would highly suggest waiting until the early part of next year to see if Mckenzie makes any changes to their foam. The pinnacle targets will not last very long at a club with 250 members!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

McKenzie ......JUNK!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

AZBowhunt said:


> Anybody use the McKenzie pinnacle targets on their range? We are looking at ordering about 12 - 15 new 3d targets for our range. We like the replaceable mid sections on the McKenzies. *We have Rineharts for our 3d shoots, but they did not last very well on our range.*Thanks for your help.


Don't last long? From what IBO national circuit shooters told the Rineharts held so good IBO used them for 2 (?) events. A club 250 strong can really pound targets and especially so if left out to be shot anytime. Of course small targets get shot up faster than large targets.... Distance also plays into this.

So far none of the clubs around my area haven't switched the new Pinnacle targets. Instead, they've stayed with the older McKenzies and having them rebuilt by 3D Country and they have the standard McKenzie with replacement inserts. No body wants them plastic leg things.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

You are considering McKjunks over Rineharts? Seriously?


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Mckenzie targets I have shot this year are not good. They will be shot out in 400 shots max.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Rhineharts are the best thing out there but I'd buy R&W before I'd buy Mckenzie. If you want McKenzie, contact Art Brown and buy his repairs.... or you can even contract him to come repair the ones you have.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Pretty much what I was thinking. The Rineharts shot nice, but with the narrower distance from the insert to the edges, they rip out pretty quick. We had good luck with the older style McKenzies, also rebuilding them. The weather out here (northern AZ) beat up the Rineharts pretty quick. 

I am thinking we will go with the old style targets of McKenzies with the large inserts and maybe some Rineharts for the bigger deer.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

mckjunks I like that one kent


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

They are deltafied mckenzes.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

AZBowhunt said:


> Thanks for the input. Pretty much what I was thinking. The Rineharts shot nice, but with the narrower distance from the insert to the edges, they rip out pretty quick. We had good luck with the older style McKenzies, also rebuilding them. The weather out here (northern AZ) beat up the Rineharts pretty quick.
> 
> I am thinking we will go with the old style targets of McKenzies with the large inserts and maybe some Rineharts for the bigger deer.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


You're going to have to go used/repaired then because McKenzie is using the same foam on all their targets and it's junk. The black targets turn brown because they don't color the foam (it's all whitetail deer colored) and they get shot up real quick. R&W might be a consideration for you, they have the same foam as the old, old, pre-Delta McKenzies (pulls fairly hard) but they're half the price of the McKenzies or Rineharts so you can replace the whole targets twice as often.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> Don't last long? From what IBO national circuit shooters told the Rineharts held so good IBO used them for 2 (?) events. A club 250 strong can really pound targets and especially so if left out to be shot anytime. Of course small targets get shot up faster than large targets.... Distance also plays into this.
> 
> So far none of the clubs around my area haven't switched the new Pinnacle targets. Instead, they've stayed with the older McKenzies and having them rebuilt by 3D Country and they have the standard McKenzie with replacement inserts. No body wants them plastic leg things.


This about sums it up. The older Mckenzies are the better ones.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Mckenzie quality is horrible. I bet they fired all their quality control inspectors. the targets at the asa classic were pitiful.....


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

On the way back from the IBO World and guess what is in my truck....a few rhinehart targets. I am going to start phasing some of these into my range. The quality difference is unbelievable.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

we plan on coming your way nxt weekend larry


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> we plan on coming your way nxt weekend larry


Come on up and let me know what you think.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

trip, gert, and I going to shoot your place, then go scout trips land for deer....... not that I would shoot one


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

outbackarcher said:


> On the way back from the IBO World and guess what is in my truck....a few rhinehart targets. I am going to start phasing some of these into my range. The quality difference is unbelievable.


Unfortunately, I don't see a way to keep justifiying buying the McKenzie crap they are shipping this year. I literally HATE the plastic leg crap and the paint is so bad I think they ought to be sued. I'm normally an easy guy to get along with, but with what they did this year to everyone, it won't be long and every McKenzie club will be shut down. 

This new black buck has been shot 2 shoots. It looks like it's 3 years old. Not happy at all.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

sage, david you need to call mckjunks and raise cain


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> sage, david you need to call mckjunks and raise cain


Yeah, I would like to have my money back or a replacement if they ever get thier head out of thier rearend. And I definately want the old style XT mids that I ordered and got the plastic leg versions instead this year. I really don't like my customers having to put limbs up behind the targest to hold them up.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I have yet to see they new stuff but I agree Dave, McJunkzie should be called on the carpet for the money they charge with the crap quality. I always thought the Rineharts were better but it sounds as the "Pesticals" are a long cry from the XT's.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> I have yet to see they new stuff but I agree Dave, McJunkzie should be called on the carpet for the money they charge with the crap quality. I always thought the Rineharts were better but it sounds as the "Pesticals" are a long cry from the XT's.


IMO, the XT's last year were great except for the fact the white paint fell off if you touched it, and they only lightly painted the whole target, actually, some of the foam had no paint on it what so ever.


----------



## easton1117 (Dec 27, 2006)

JUNKKKKKKKKKKKK...I have spent tons of money with them and hate to admit that I gave them a dime .There new targets are the junkiest pieces of crap made ...BOTTOMLINE!!!!


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

The only target I'd get aside from Rine is an Eleven target. Those look very good too, that foam heals itself extremely well.

Only gripe with those is that the darkest parts of the targets will have some permanent loss of the surface after a few shoots (say 2x 130 arrows into the target at least before any visible damage), which is sooner than on the Rinehearths. But then again when the Rine goes, it goes with bigger chunks.

The Delta McK target bags are nice stoppers, cheap and alright quality, but their 3D stuff is terrible this year, and it was a step behind to begin with...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I talked to the Delta McKenzie rep and he informed me that they have the paint problems worked out.

They are working very hard to work out the issues and want to make their customers happy.

I have been loyal to them for many years and hope them the best in working out thier quality issues.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I talked to the Delta McKenzie rep and he informed me that they have the paint problems worked out.
> 
> They are working very hard to work out the issues and want to make their customers happy.
> 
> I have been loyal to them for many years and hope them the best in working out thier quality issues.


I sure hope they do, but I can't imagine the rep would "tell" you any different. From what I can understand they took a GIANT leap backwards last year.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My buddy bought some makenzie targets that were done by art brown and they are way better than the stock ones, art does his own blend of foam and his paint is better. Art is a good guy that is part of the asa community and I think you would be happy to do business with him.


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

Reinhart uses hi quality ethafoam. Mckenzie uses low quality styrofoam on plastic legs, a joke and an insult to archers. ASA is in bed with Mckenzie on a scheme to make more $ out of shooters and dont care much about the archers when they have to shoot targets that have already had a round shot on them, because theyre already shot out. shameful,dispicable really.


----------

